# So who is taking off for the opener?



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I am still undecided BUT I do feel a sore throat and maybe a little Nausia coming on


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Yup I am.....got to go Doving for a couple of days......gonna be a wet one.....hope the birds fly.......http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/doc


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I will be out the 1st - 6th Can not wait!! Good luck to all!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i would love to go out after work, but dont have any places to go


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Working until about midnight tonight then gettin up at 4:30 to be out in the field by 6 hopefully. Hope to get a few doves then maybe get some of those northeastern ohio fox squirrels the size of volkswagons  good luck to all!!!


----------

